# New father needs help!!!



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Sat down on Sunday with my then 10 day old son, getting ready for our first Vikes game...did explain to him about the heartbreak of being a Viking fan etc...he fell asleep and missed the game. I suffered through the embarrasment of the Bears game.

My questions: Do I force him to be a Vikes fan, so we can bond through our suffering??? Do I pick a new team for both of us & give us hope?? or do I educate him and let him choose his own team??? Not having him watch football is about as likely as him playing soccer so don't suggest that!

help!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I would go with the Vikings... They should have everything put together by the time he turns 13! It might take a few years, but the Vikings will be back at the top. I still can't believe they had a circle jerk going on the boat... :wink: I guess you could talk about sex, drugs, and rock n roll with him and of course the Vikings would be included in that conv.

I grew up with good old QB Tommy K and all of his DWI's.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Take him hunting or fishing on Sundays. That way he won't waste as much time as we do with pro sports!!!! :lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

NDJ said:


> Do I force him to be a Vikes fan???


Talk about child abuse!!


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

UGHHH!!!! You beat me to it shu!!! :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

watch baseball and be a twins fan, then he will know there not going to be good and once in awhile they will be when that whole sun shines on a dogs A$$ every once in awhile thing happens. 
Or maybe show him old tapes of latrell sprewell (04-05) season, when he played for the wolves. He will probably become rich that way you will be set for life.....he will think he needs 10 million a year to "feed his family"


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The Vikes will need fans to become champions.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

On a serious note,I'm a fan of players and mostly teams that earn my respect, so far the Vikings have done nothing to do that! They need to clean up their act on and off the field to gain fans.

TC


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

TC im with ya..but how many teams/players does that leave?


----------



## BobHAJ (Sep 12, 2004)

Vikings???? What school do they play for?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

DeltaBoy said:


> It might take a few years, but the Vikings will be back at the top.


Deltaboy...when were they ever there!?!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Maybe he won't even like football...have you considered that???

I'm just going to assume that's a touchy subject.

You can cross that bridge when you come to it.

You should just be content if he likes football.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The Vikes have always had the talent through the years, they just can't get r' done. I wish they would have made the field goal to go to the Super Bowl a few years back... It would have painted a brighter future for them.

I hope the Vikes lose big time to the NY Giants! I have two NY players on my fantasy team and I hope they score a lot of points. Fantasy football has created a monster... I like how you can cheer on "your" team and many of the players are on several teams. I guess it make things a little more interesting/fun. :wink:


----------

